# The Boy Crisis



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

We don't need men. Women have government welfare to provide for them and their babies. I first noticed the "boy crisis" back in 1978 when my high school's yearbooks removed virtually all masculine terms from the printing inside. The English language was castrated in effect. Every other page was 'girl' this and 'girl' that. The message was that having male parts and a deep voice meant absolutely nothing. Schools were teaching that women were biologically superior. In 1980, more girls graduated from my high school than boys but it was still mostly boys' names listed on the honor roll and dean's list.











The male sex is now the "hate sex".


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

There has definitely been an attack on boys and it's not good for girls either.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

Think of male and female as an automobile and fuel respectively. Take away one or the other and what do you have left?

It wasn't long ago they took the BOY out of BOY SCOUTS. There is no more male-only scouting organization.

I was looking at a number of yearbooks for a particular high school in California. Woodside High in Woodside, CA. The one I had attended. The castration of the English language in America started long ago in public schools. The Woodside yearbooks from 1975 through 1977 had two sports sections; one headed BOYS SPORTS and the other headed GIRLS SPORTS. That's fine and dandy. The yearbooks from 1978 and 1979, however, had two sports sections: one headed SPORTS and the other headed GIRLS SPORTS. Why was 1978 such a special year in history to suddenly take BOYS out of high school SPORTS? Furthermore, the 1979 yearbook noted several clubs and groups on campus that were female-only and there were no such special interest groups for male students only. I'm frankly quite suprised that this same high school even had some gyms and restrooms labeled as BOYS.

There was also a yearbook for Lincoln High School in San Francisco, CA dated 1969. This book had the word "girl" printed in it a number of times but the word "boy" could not be found in this book anywhere even once. I knew a man who went to high school in a small town in Idaho and graduated in 1978. He showed me his yearbook. Interestingly, his yearbook was also headed the same for sports: two sections, one headed SPORTS and the other headed GIRLS SPORTS. 1978 again. A coincidence? It made me think that some national company printed up all the yearbooks for the various high schools across America that they would be printed in such a similar fashion. Whether masculine terms were included in yearbooks was at the discretion of the same authors and editors for the various high school yearbooks from the consolidated national yearbook printing press. There must have been an anti-male staff for the yearbook press starting in 1978. Why the yearbook for 1969 in San Francisco was so anti-male, I can't say I know. Having two sports sections, one headed GIRLS and the other being gender-neutral makes me believe there were no strictly male-only sports at the school. The non-gendered sports section must have been a coed one.

Sperm production and singing baritone just doesn't matter to some.


----------



## DonJuan (Oct 20, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> There has definitely been an attack on boys and it's not good for girls either.


Reminds me of women who support murderers because their women, but the mothers of the victims, who are women too, they don’t count or matter, because their the mother of the “abusive son”., and have to watch attorneys demonize and lie about their child. But, because that woman was the mother of the victim and not the murderer, they act like she’s a man too. When I seen the movie about Ellie Nessler, a murderer convicted of selling and possessing methamphetamine, but not murder, the scary part was when I seen all the people lined up in the street cheering for the murderer, I immediately thought of the people cheering for OJ after the verdict. It shouldn’t have reminded me of that though, because I don’t know that he’s guilty. I just know he was portrayed as the victim. And I’m thinking with victims like OJ Simpson and Susan Wright, who needs murderers. But these people aren’t really more about their kind when supporting murders, unless it’s the murdering kind. These attorneys who help murdereres get away with murder, are the greedy kind in my opinion, and that kind doesn’t care about gender or race, just $. All murderers are victims if you got enough $, or the attorney is wanting some fame, and $


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

female murderers = murderesses


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JohnPBailey said:


> Think of male and female as an automobile and fuel respectively. Take away one or the other and what do you have left?
> 
> It wasn't long ago they took the BOY out of BOY SCOUTS. There is no more male-only scouting organization.
> 
> ...


I think you are misunderstanding the reason why yearbooks in 1960's and 1970's had 'sports' and 'girl sports' sections. It was not because anyone hated boys. It was because the boy/male sports were the norm. Sports for girls was not the 'norm'. Boys were high school football champions and young people who were looked up to. Girls in sports were considered a bit silly cause you know; girls don't do sports really.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JohnPBailey said:


> We don't need men. Women have government welfare to provide for them and their babies.


The vast majority of women never get welfare. Instead, most of us work and pay taxes just like men do. And some of those taxes do go to provide welfare to some women.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

Just move to Middle East. Saudi Arabia or Qatar if you are unhappy.
Your daughters can then be raped by their husbands and stoned to death or hanged if they get raped by someone.
Look at these only by male ruled countries. None of them follows human rights and they torture their own people espescially women.

See how young men get hanged in Iran, because they dared to fight for women.
Isn't this male supression too?
Do you believe a male dominanted world means you can do what you want?

You would be even more surpressed, because other males will do their best to keep you away from power.
They hang you or chop off your head if you cross their ways.

Be glad to live in a society I which women get support.

What you are wrighting is nonesense. Same as people claiming migrants are steeling jobs and should be banned from entering your country.

You are insecure and you blame people who are different to you instead of working on yourself.
You are frustrated the world is not a buffet that lets you pick any woman you fancy. That woman have a voice and can reject you and can not be forced to marry you like in the past.

All your failings and insecurity are societies fault. At least this is what you and many men want to believe.
It is a sign of a very weak personality.
And now you can go on blaming society for being weak.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

I'm blaming politics.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

EleGirl said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the reason why yearbooks in 1960's and 1970's had 'sports' and 'girl sports' sections. It was not because anyone hated boys. It was because the boy/male sports were the norm. Sports for girls was not the 'norm'. Boys were high school football champions and young people who were looked up to. Girls in sports were considered a bit silly cause you know; girls don't do sports really.


This does not answer the question as to why BOYS were actually included in the sports terminology for at least the the Woodside, CA yearbooks 1975 through 1977. Correct, I don't understand that. As a boy in school, I did not play football. I preferred tennis. Stereotypically, I then thought of "female" sports as gymnastics. I thought tennis for girls as normal as tennis for boys. As a male, I still find the exclusion of masculine terms offensive.

I graduated from a town called Novato, CA in 1982. I still have my 1982 Novato High yearbook. This book did in fact reference boys in sports. It had a single sports section titled SPORTS. No gender-specific sports sections. There were both boys sports and girls sports referred to in separate columns. Something like, for instance, Boys Track and Field Takes First Place or Girls Tennis Placed Third. There is a two-page section called Spirit Girls referring to the female cheerleading staff for basketball and football. There is no mention of any boys-only cheerleading staff for girls sports. Boys in 1982 apparently did not do cheerleading for girls or anything else. I doubt if any boys would have wanted to do that if the opportunuity was even there back then. Cheerleading was not an equal opportunity endeavor in 1982 public schools. Girls could participate in both sports and cheerleading but boys could only participate in sports. A gender double standard. My 1982 yearbook is by "Taylor Publishing Company" according to the back page credits.

You will be surprised to know that cheerleading has male origins in America.









The Manly Origins of Cheerleading


You might be surprised to learn that at its inception in the mid-1800s, cheerleading was an all-male sport. Indeed, cheerleading helped launch the political careers of three U.S. Presidents.




www.huffpost.com





Did you know the very first telephone operators were male? They started out as errand boys from telegraph companies. Women and girls wouild replace them later because boys were rude and impatient to callers. Male nurses started in India over 2,000 years ago. Indians did not consider women "pure enough" for that profession. The _very first _commercial airline_ stewards_ were men circa 1930's. The very first manual typewriters, as well as the first pipe organs in churches, were crude devices that required a man's pounding of the stiff keys.


----------



## Dormatte (4 mo ago)

JohnPBailey said:


> We don't need men. Women have government welfare to provide for them and their babies. I first noticed the "boy crisis" back in 1978 when my high school's yearbooks removed virtually all masculine terms from the printing inside. The English language was castrated in effect. Every other page was 'girl' this and 'girl' that. The message was that having male parts and a deep voice meant absolutely nothing. Schools were teaching that women were biologically superior. In 1980, more girls graduated from my high school than boys but it was still mostly boys' names listed on the honor roll and dean's list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women need men, and men need women.

Women degrade and shame other women and men.


Men degrade and shame other men as well as women.


Women are wanted.
Men are wanted.

Every man does not do these things that alot of women accuse the majority of.

Alot of women do not do the things some men accuse the majority of.

The blame is on people, not genders.

Women aren't saints and free without faults.
Neither are men.

No one is without faults.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

JohnPBailey said:


> We don't need men. Women have government welfare to provide for them and their babies. I first noticed the "boy crisis" back in 1978 when my high school's yearbooks removed virtually all masculine terms from the printing inside. The English language was castrated in effect. Every other page was 'girl' this and 'girl' that. The message was that having male parts and a deep voice meant absolutely nothing. Schools were teaching that women were biologically superior. In 1980, more girls graduated from my high school than boys but it was still mostly boys' names listed on the honor roll and dean's list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 1978? 

You picked the wrong year. Too early for your stated movement.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Yearbooks? That's chasing a red herring.

The Boy Crisis is a more serious issue.

Education: Boys (worldwide) are 50% less likely to meet proficiency standards in math, reading, and science. Boys are less likely to attend college, less likely to graduate high school, and do worse on achievement tests throughout grade school.

Boys are more 3 times more likely to be medicated at young ages for ADHD. Boys are 3.5 times more likely to die by suicide.

With 40% of births to single women, and the prevalence of women in education, boys often don't have a male role model for the first decade of their lives.

That Stossel video focuses on a book "The Boy Crisis" by Warren Farrel, Ph.D. It is a very good book and worth reading on its own merits. Don't try to dilute its message with things like yearbook arguments.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> The vast majority of women never get welfare. Instead, most of us work and pay taxes just like men do. And some of those taxes do go to provide welfare to some women.


Yes.

In my work I happen to see people's financials. It's amazing how many young, able bodied MEN are receiving welfare and enjoying not having to work full time jobs.

It's also amazing how many young able bodied men there are who don't work and are living with their girlfriend and letting her support him.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

DownButNotOut said:


> Yearbooks? That's chasing a red herring.
> 
> The Boy Crisis is a more serious issue.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but the yearbooks of the late 1970's gave me the impression that the male sex was "not worth a damn" even back then. I'm still offended now by the way those books were written then and I will never forget it until the day I die. I have a long-term memory that just doesn't quit and I've heard that women have better memories than men.

Well, in 1978 I had a safety ed class in the 8th grade. I was told even then that male suicides were significantly higher. Women do the slashed wrist thing to get attention and often survive because they know they will soon be discovered. Men make sure the suicide attempts do not likely fail. I'm not trying to dilute a damned thing.

Anyway, does anybody here have any intelligent solutions to The Boy Crisis of today?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Sen


JohnPBailey said:


> I'm sorry but the yearbooks of the late 1970's gave me the impression that the male sex was "not worth a damn" even back then. I'm still offended now by the way those books were written then and I will never forget it until the day I die. I have a long-term memory that just doesn't quit and I've heard that women have better memories than men.
> 
> Well, in 1978 I had a safety ed class in the 8th grade. I was told even then that male suicides were significantly higher. Women do the slashed wrist thing to get attention and often survive because they know they will soon be discovered. Men make sure the suicide attempts do not likely fail. I'm not trying to dilute a damned thing.
> 
> Anyway, does anybody here have any intelligent solutions to The Boy Crisis of today?


Send your $49.99 to dropbox.funny.notscam.really 

And I'll email you a potential solution. 

Just pay 19.98 handling fee and I'll include a second solution for free.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

I've been Googling for possible solutions to The Boy Crisis. One said that the Christian church may be of help to struggling boys. The trouble I have with the church is homophobia and close-mindedness in regards to the natural sciences. Is embracing the church really a matter of life or death for manhood and our species as a whole?

I also found this link:









'Boy crisis' threatens America's future with economic, health and suicide risks


I have discovered that there is, in fact, a boy crisis, that it is a global crisis, and that it is particularly egregious in the U.S.



www.usatoday.com





_"Solutions to the boy crisis must be addressed simultaneously in the family, in schools and by policymakers. To name a few: *Parents need communication training to prevent the divorces that breed the boy crisis.* *Schools need male teachers, vocational education and recess*. *Presidential candidates need to identify the boy crisis as a signature issue. *And President Trump, with an executive order, can create a White House Council on Boys and Men to make the boy crisis a national priority, so millions of parents and sons do not feel isolated and ashamed — but supported to address a solution toward stronger families, more boy-friendly schools, and a more economically and psychologically secure America."_


Boys need education and activities centered around sports, physical fitness, skilled trades, academic professions, science, technology, outdoors, Mother Nature studies and traditional male things as hunting, fishing, boating, weight training, sailing etc. A big family dog goes a long way as a boy's companion.

Big-city concrete jungle life is not wholesome for raising either sons or daughters. Your sons needs to jog more and mow the lawn more and sit at the PC games much, much less. They need some color in their skins from the sun.

This boy with a dog companion had trouble with his arithmetic in school and mother and gramps came to help. No going to the circus until grades improve!






Virtuous masculinity should be engendered as opposed to toxic masculinity. Virtuous masculinity means using male physical strength and courage to combat those who threaten or harm the innocent. Virtuous masculinity is speaking the truth and lying not. Cowardice is not virtuous. Toxic masculinity is the attitude that having a clean-shaven face is 'girly', "men don't cry" and bullying or being complicit in bullying behavior. Men who beat up women are toxic. Spanking a naughty child on the buttocks for needed discipline is virtuous. Children need tough love as well as tender love.

Does your son know about getting fractions to a common denominator so they can be added or subtracted?

Whatever happened to the *Big Brothers* program for disadvantaged boys?


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

JohnPBailey said:


> I'm sorry but the yearbooks of the late 1970's gave me the impression that the male sex was "not worth a damn" even back then. I'm still offended now by the way those books were written then and I will never forget it until the day I die. I have a long-term memory that just doesn't quit and I've heard that women have better memories than men.
> 
> Well, in 1978 I had a safety ed class in the 8th grade. I was told even then that male suicides were significantly higher. Women do the slashed wrist thing to get attention and often survive because they know they will soon be discovered. Men make sure the suicide attempts do not likely fail. I'm not trying to dilute a damned thing.
> 
> Anyway, does anybody here have any intelligent solutions to The Boy Crisis of today?


Have you read "The Boy Crisis" by Warren Farrell, Ph.D. ? By your question, I'm assuming the answer is "no".


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

elliblue said:


> Same as people claiming migrants are steeling jobs and should be banned from entering your country.


I don't hear people complaining about legal immigrants who come into the country legally like my wife and several friends did. The complaints are about illegal migrants who are not required to go through the same hoops and cut in line.

My wife is absolutely livid over the privileges given illegal migrants.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

JohnPBailey said:


> Anyway, does anybody here have any intelligent solutions to The Boy Crisis of today?


A good dose of classical liberalism or libertarian ism would help, dealing with people as individuals and not as part of some political or other identity group. Treating people as stereotypes ignores the individuals.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

DownButNotOut said:


> Have you read "The Boy Crisis" by Warren Farrell, Ph.D. ? By your question, I'm assuming the answer is "no".


No, I saw a couple YouTubes on it.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> The vast majority of women never get welfare. Instead, most of us work and pay taxes just like men do. And some of those taxes do go to provide welfare to some women.


Right. And I’ve struggled with applying for assistance since my husband died out of shame. I wasn’t raised on it in any fashion, have been working since I was 15 and still work, though I’m the sole provider and care taker of my son and have no family here to lean on.

I don’t just sit back receiving welfare and truly, what I’m receiving is a survivor benefit for my son that my husband worked over 40 years and am rightfully entitled to even though it’s hard for me to swallow some days. 

While I can’t teach my son how to be a man, I intend on teaching him by the men I have in our church who have stepped in to fill that needed role as best they can. While I’m a strong female, and was forced to lead my household even before my husband died, I will submit to the right man, with the baritone voice and a Godly lead demeanor. I will also continued to bust my butt working as I do. Don’t lump all us females together. 

And I know I said God.. don’t get triggered everyone.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

JohnPBailey said:


> The Woodside yearbooks from 1975 through 1977 had two sports sections; one headed BOYS SPORTS and the other headed GIRLS SPORTS. That's fine and dandy. The yearbooks from 1978 and 1979, however, had two sports sections: one headed SPORTS and the other headed GIRLS SPORTS. Why was 1978 such a special year in history to suddenly take BOYS out of high school SPORTS?


So they corrected it the 78-79 yearbooks. A section for girls sports and then the real sports section seems correct. . Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> While I’m a strong female, and was forced to lead my household even before my husband died, I will submit to the right man, with the baritone voice and a Godly lead demeanor.


Sounds like we basso profondos are left out again. 😉

From my point of view most male singers sound like castrati.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> So they corrected it the 78-79 yearbooks. A section for girls sports and then the real sports section seems correct. . Sorry couldn't resist.


Why does taking MALE terms out of sports somehow make it "real"? I interpret the ungendered sports section to mean coed. They could have conceivably had a girl kicker on the football team for all I know. This same school did have in fact restrooms and locker rooms labeled for both boys and girls, even past the year 1977.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I think it's more has to do with the men women are choosing to have kids with. Weak men passing on weak genes and raising the kids in a way that only increases the weakness. Yeah, the whole war on boys is toxic and everything but that kind of stuff shouldn't cause a boy to do nothing with themselves.

Fun fact, over half a million IVF babies born every year. Men who can't get a woman's body to accept their DNA are now beating it into submission with science and making sure those genes get passed on.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

You missed the much more insidious means that have been used to destroy boys from becoming men.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> You missed the much more insidious means that have been used to destroy boys from becoming men.


What insidious means, besides removing the word boy from the yearbooks, would you say is turning the boys who used to fight to the death at the Alamo into the depressed, anxiety ridden, rudderless, suicide commiting boys of the modern day?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

JohnPBailey said:


> We don't need men. Women have government welfare to provide for them and their babies.


Government welfare is for CHILDREN, not childless women who can work. So as long as a woman is supporting a man's children, your snarky statement is meaningless.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Government welfare is for CHILDREN, not childless women who can work. So as long as a woman is supporting a man's children, your snarky statement is meaningless.


Not to argue but have you seen some welfare moms? That money is NOT going to the kids accept for some boxes of Mac and Cheese.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Not to argue but have you seen some welfare moms? That money is NOT going to the kids expect for some boxes of Mac and Cheese.


Believe me, I agree. I have even heard of women on the news here giving their Food Stamps to drug dealers!!! 

But those weren't the women he was talking about...he was making a blanket statement that women use welfare instead of men, and his comparison doesn't line up. Well, not to my way of thinking. Unless I misunderstood his point.


----------

